# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کودک شش ساله‌ای که مدرسه نرفته دانشجوی پزشکی شد!

## saj8jad

*کودک شش ساله‌ای** که مدرسه نرفته دانشجوی پزشکی شد!!!*
*بعد از رونمایی از پرونده فروش صندلی های رشته های علوم پزشکی و دانشجویان قلابی در دانشگاه های مختلف و افرادی که برای تفریح و سرگرمی در کلاس های درس حاضر میشوند حالا از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان خبر میرسد که از طرف ریاست این دانشگاه به یک کودک شش ساله که هنوز مدرسه نرفته پذیرش افتخاری در رشته پزشکی داده شده و این کودک از مهرماه در کلاس های درس دانشجویان حاضر خواهد شد!! گویا دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی از این بعد علاوه بر درمان و آموزش میبایست قسمت تفریحات هم به حوزه فعالیت خود اضافه کنند، اگر برای نگهداری از کودک خود وقت کافی ندارید او را به دانشکده های پزشکی بسپارید. کاش ریاست دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان قبل از پذیرش افتخاری این کودک شش ساله ابتدا او را توجیه میکرد که با شلوارک در دانشکده حاضر نشود!*

----------


## saj8jad

یه جوری شده که راستش خودمم نمیدونم چه جوری شده (!)  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ifmvi

*ایشون نابغه هستن و خب اگر ایران ازش حمایت نمیکرد خیلی راحت و ساده از کشورهای دیگه پذیرش میگرفت و میرفت .*

----------


## azarney261

> *کودک شش ساله‌ای** که مدرسه نرفته دانشجوی پزشکی شد!!!*
> *بعد از رونمایی از پرونده فروش صندلی های رشته های علوم پزشکی و دانشجویان قلابی در دانشگاه های مختلف و افرادی که برای تفریح و سرگرمی در کلاس های درس حاضر میشوند حالا از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان خبر میرسد که از طرف ریاست این دانشگاه به یک کودک شش ساله که هنوز مدرسه نرفته پذیرش افتخاری در رشته پزشکی داده شده و این کودک از مهرماه در کلاس های درس دانشجویان حاضر خواهد شد!! گویا دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی از این بعد علاوه بر درمان و آموزش میبایست قسمت تفریحات هم به حوزه فعالیت خود اضافه کنند، اگر برای نگهداری از کودک خود وقت کافی ندارید او را به دانشکده های پزشکی بسپارید. کاش ریاست دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان قبل از پذیرش افتخاری این کودک شش ساله ابتدا او را توجیه میکرد که با شلوارک در دانشکده حاضر نشود!*


عجب

----------


## _Senoritta_

_هه
این بچه ۶ساله هم پزشکی میخواد بخونه ولی من نه:/_

----------


## Colonius

> *ایشون نابغه هستن و خب اگر ایران ازش حمایت نمیکرد خیلی راحت و ساده از کشورهای دیگه پذیرش میگرفت و میرفت .*


نابغه های زیادی داریم که حتی پشت کنکورن و قبول نمیشن به علت یه سری درس های مسخره مثل دینی ادبیات عربی که قبول نمیشن اینا نباید حمایت شن؟ به شخصه دوستی دارم که چند تا ثبت اختراع داره و بخاطر عمومیا قبول نشد.

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط erfan5100.ek


نابغه های زیادی داریم که حتی پشت کنکورن و قبول نمیشن به علت یه سری درس های مسخره مثل دینی ادبیات عربی که قبول نمیشن اینا نباید حمایت شن؟ به شخصه دوستی دارم که چند تا ثبت اختراع داره و بخاطر عمومیا قبول نشد.


من بحثم سرِ حمایت نشدنِ بقیه نیست 
فقط گفتم که ایشون اگر واردِ دانشگاه شدن سرسری و الکی نبوده ، آزمون هایی رو گذروندن که نشون داده صلاحیتِ تحصیل در این دانشگاه رو دارن .*

----------


## Zahra77

:Yahoo (13): شایعه اس

----------


## amir.t34

چی فرض کرده ملتو؟
 :Yahoo (110): 
ما هم باور کردیم نابغس

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir.t34


چی فرض کرده ملتو؟

ما هم باور کردیم نابغس


توی چندتا برنامه ی تلویزیونی اورده بودنش و به سوالاتشون پاسخ داد*

----------


## یار و غار تویی

از این مملکت بی در پیکر این چیزا بعید نیست 
فردا اعلام میکنن جنین 6 ماهه دانشجو پزشکی 
تست کاریوتیپ گرفتن فهمیدن نابغه است
ملت هم خ،ره سوارش میشن
حتی به فرض ثابت هم شده باشه ایشون هوشش بهتره
عدالت برای همه باید یکسان باشه باید مراحل رو طی کنه خودش رو نشون بده بعد مشخص بشه نه هنوز هیچی نشده بدن بهش چون در رقابتی شرکت نکرده 
خیلی ها هم بلدن 4 تا چیز خاص حفظ کنن با پول یکی رو نابغه نشون بدن یا کاریوتیپ نابغه بهش بچسپونن
نابغه کسی است که اختراع کنن مثل نیوتن که تا 500 سال اختراعش بدرد ملت بخوره 
این افرادی که نامشون مثل انشتین و نیوتن تا 500 سال میمونه فقط به هوشش نبوده 
در ایران و همه کشور های آدم های باهوش زیادن ولی کسی  که بتونه خدمتی کنه که قرن ها ماندگار بشه هر از 500 سال متولد میشه
اگر این پسر خدمتی کرده که 500 سال ماندگار بشه حقش هست ولی وقتی نکرده حقش نیست معلوم هم نیست بکنه وقتی خدمتی کرد حقشه و گرنه باید در رقابت مثل بقیه شرکت کنه عدالت اینو میگه
این چهار تا سوال دلیل بر نابغه بودنش نیست

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



یه جوری شده که راستش خودمم نمیدونم چه جوری شده (!) 


فقط میشه گفت حیف گل که بخواهند باهاش سر در دانشگاه رو گل بگیرند تا این حد حماقت تو کشور تا حالا ندیده بودم بی صاحب بودن تا کجا 






 نوشته اصلی توسط Ema


ایشون نابغه هستن و خب اگر ایران ازش حمایت نمیکرد خیلی راحت و ساده از کشورهای دیگه پذیرش میگرفت و میرفت .


قابل تو جه شما تا حالا کلی از این افراد تو تلویزیون  نشون دادند واخرش فهمیدن فیک تشریف داشتند 
#خودمان را گول نزنیم*

----------


## AmirHossein-gh

> *ایشون نابغه هستن و خب اگر ایران ازش حمایت نمیکرد خیلی راحت و ساده از کشورهای دیگه پذیرش میگرفت و میرفت .*


اولا ک من از صحت این خبر مطمئن نیستم.
و اینکه:
ایشون توی چه مبحثی نابغه‌ان؟قاعدتا ریاضیات یا هوشه
خب از کجا معلوم هوشش رو توی پزشکی بزاره موفق بشه؟یا اگه تو ریاضیاته اصن چ ربطی ب پزشکی داره؟
این ۶سالشه داره میره پزشکی بدپن اینکه هیچ اطلاعاتی راجب پزشکی داشته باشه
اگه صرف یه روبیک درست کردن تو چهارسالگیشو میگید نابغه ک منم نابغم.هزاران نابغه داریم ک باید پزشکی بخونن
کنکورم کشک
پ‌ن:یدفعه بگین کنکور برای کم‌هوشاس

----------


## Ordijahannam

خدایا ظهور کن دیگه منتظر چی هستی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## meysam98

فاضلابه... مملکت که نیست.

----------


## Gladiolus

به مرحله ای رسیدم که از هیچ خبری تو این مملکت تعجب نمیکنم

----------


## WallE06

از مملکتی که مردمش تا تقی به توقی میخوره میرن وایمیستن توصف چی انتظاردارین ؟
از مردمی که فقط واس خاطر دهن مردم درس میخونن یا کارشونو انجام میدن چه انتظاری دارین؟
........... چه انتظاری دارین؟
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ali.asghar


فقط میشه گفت حیف گل که بخواهند باهاش سر در دانشگاه رو گل بگیرند تا این حد حماقت تو کشور تا حالا ندیده بودم بی صاحب بودن تا کجا 


قابل تو جه شما تا حالا کلی از این افراد تو تلویزیون  نشون دادند واخرش فهمیدن فیک تشریف داشتند 
#خودمان را گول نزنیم 


مختارین هر جوری مایلین فکر کنین*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirHossein-gh


اولا ک من از صحت این خبر مطمئن نیستم.
و اینکه:
ایشون توی چه مبحثی نابغه‌ان؟قاعدتا ریاضیات یا هوشه
خب از کجا معلوم هوشش رو توی پزشکی بزاره موفق بشه؟یا اگه تو ریاضیاته اصن چ ربطی ب پزشکی داره؟
این ۶سالشه داره میره پزشکی بدپن اینکه هیچ اطلاعاتی راجب پزشکی داشته باشه
اگه صرف یه روبیک درست کردن تو چهارسالگیشو میگید نابغه ک منم نابغم.هزاران نابغه داریم ک باید پزشکی بخونن
کنکورم کشک
پ‌ن:یدفعه بگین کنکور برای کم‌هوشاس


اگر از صحت خبر مطمئن نیستین چطور مطمئن هستید که اطلاعات پزشکی نداره ؟!
نوابغ توی تمام دنیا وجود دارن و همه جا هم بهشون بها داده میشه که توی کشورشون بمونن و بتونن به ارتقای سطح علمی کمک کنن اینکه ما نمیخوایم بپذیریم هم یه بحثِ دیگه ست .*

----------


## fisae

*None of Our Business

#NOB
*

----------


## MoeinSanjary

کمی اطلاعات بیشتر: https://ir.sputniknews.com/opinion/2...7%D9%86%DB%8C/

مهر 97:
در ایرن گویا برای کسی مهم نیست که آرش این مقدار هوش و نبوغ دارد.
از برخی مدارس ژاپن و هلند برای ما ایمیل زدند و گفتند که آرش را اینجا بیاورید.
کارشناس‌های آموزش و پرورش گفتند هر چه سریعتر از ایران بروید.
از آموزش و پرورش به من گفتند حتی اگر انیشتین هم باشد *باید از کلاس اول شروع کند

*به شخصه از این که یه نفر با برچسب علم، حق بقیه رو بخوره کمتر ناراحت میشم تا این گوسفند هایی که با نام شهید و ایثار، با سهمیه و رتبه ی 70K میرن پزشکی شهید بهشتی.
حداقلش اینه که این آدم میره پزشک میشه، فرق دست چپ و راستش رو بلده.

----------


## idealist

> *
> 
> من بحثم سرِ حمایت نشدنِ بقیه نیست 
> فقط گفتم که ایشون اگر واردِ دانشگاه شدن سرسری و الکی نبوده ، آزمون هایی رو گذروندن که نشون داده صلاحیتِ تحصیل در این دانشگاه رو دارن .*


*دوست گرامی ورود به دانشگاه های با ازمون در ایران فقط از طریق کنکور سراسری امکان پذیره. تنها یک استثنا داره و اون سه نفر اول المپیاد های کشوری هستن. اگه اینطوری باشه فردا هر ننه قمری رو میارن دانشکده پزشکی میگن ازش امتحان گرفتیم صلاحیت داشته!! این کار قطعا خلاف ، غیر قانونی و ابلهانه هست. شاید این بچه ضریب هوشی بالاتر از معمول و سایر همسن های خودش رو داشته باشه اما قطعا صلاحیت ورود به دانشکده پزشکی رو نداره. دلیل نمیشه تا دیدیم یکی باهوشه جووگیر بشیم و بنشونیمش دانشکده پزشکی.

*

----------


## -Sara-

تف به این زندگی :Yahoo (21): 
روزگار یه 6ساله هم بهترازمنه:/

----------


## WallE06

> تف به این زندگی
> روزگار یه 6ساله هم بهترازمنه:/


*ظاهر زندگی بقیه  رو  با باطن زندگی خودت مقایسه نکن

درست گفتم حالا؟
*

----------


## UNI7ED

فک کن بعد علوم پایه و پاتوفیزیولوژی میره بخش ! کودک 9 10ساله در اون زمان جون ادما تو دستشه !!
 رئیس دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان با صراحت تمام میگویم " شما یک احمق هستید "
چی میشه اون روز زودتر بیاد که برم از این کشور...

----------


## amir.t34

> فک کن بعد علوم پایه و پاتوفیزیولوژی میره بخش ! کودک 9 10ساله در اون زمان جون ادما تو دستشه !!
>  رئیس دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان با صراحت تمام میگویم " شما یک احمق هستید "
> چی میشه اون روز زودتر بیاد که برم از این کشور...


آدم از جهان سوم باید دوری کنه!

----------


## Mahdyu

اگه انقدر نابغست خب با ما هم کنکور بده ببینیم، چیزی ازش که کم نمیشه، ما که بخیل نیستیم کاش تک رقمی بشه  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Alirezad_031

شاید به فرد مهمی توی کشور وصله (:

----------


## Mahdyu

> شاید به فرد مهمی توی کشور وصله (:


شاید ؟  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## A.H.D

چندسوال آیا کسی که رشته پزشکی میخونه نابغه است؟
 آیا هوش این بچه جوریه که حتما باید پزشکی بخونه؟مثلا نمیتونه مکانیک بخونه؟
آیا انیشتن خدابیامرز پزشک بود؟
علوم پزشکی کاشان تا حالا چندین باره که داره گاف میده از جشن دو سال پیش تا این کودک...
این بچه که تو عمرش گیر یه ننه بابا احمق افتاده که خوشی و شیطنت های بچگی را ازش گرفتن افتاده، پس فردا خدا به حال بیماراش رحم کنه...
خدایا شکرت که علوم پزشکی کاشان نرفتیم... :Yahoo (4): 
راستی ما یه خر داریم وقتی بهش میگیم نخون نمیخونه به نظرتون تو علوم پزشکی کاشان قبولش می کنند؟

----------


## naazanin

پزشک شدن واقعا نبوغ خاصی میخواد؟
باز اگه بگن طرفو فرستادن مهندسی ای ریاضیاتی چیزی بخونه کمتر مضحکه.
آخه پزشکی؟: )) 
رشته ای که یه دنیا حفظیات داره و هوش هیجانی بالایی میطلبه نه هوشی که بیشتر مردم میشناسن.
متاسفم برای پدرومادر این بچه که بچه رو وسیله ی شوآف میبینن، بچه نیاز داره بچگی کنه با همسن و سالای خودش باشه تا اینکه تو یه همچین محیطی بزرگ بشه و بعدها مشکلات شخصیتی بیشتری پیدا کنه.
کلا اسم نبوغ و استعداد برا بچه ها میاد بیشترش جوّ رسانه ایه، تو این یه مورد که مطمئنم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

در دارالمجانین ج.ا روزانه با پدیده های محیرالعقولی روبرو هستیم که دیگه پدیده نیستن (!)

----------


## Churchill

موندم سازمان سنجش چرا داره کنکور برگذار میکنه اصلاٌ !!!
30 درصد که سهمیه جانباز و ایثارگره
یه مقداری هم خانواده شهدا
یه مقداری هم هیئت علمی
تعدادی هم که داره فروش میره
تعدادی نخبه(تخمه-پخمه) 
تعدادی نابغه
تعدادی افتخاری 
تعدادی دعوتی از دانشگاه های روز دنیا ( م .م )
تعدادی انتقالی از دانشگاه های خارجی
30 درصد تعهد سه برابر مدت تحصیل

----------


## saj8jad

> خدایا ظهور کن دیگه منتظر چی هستی


دیر اومدی نخواه زود برو (!)
هنوز از 1200 تا نشانه، 5 تا دیگش مونده (!)

*پ.ن :* خبرگزاری تابناک » باقي ماندن 5 نشانه از 1200 نشانه‌ آخرالزمان » تاریخ انتشار ۱۳ آبان ۱۳۸۸ - ۰۷:۱۰

----------


## -Sara-

> *ظاهر زندگی بقیه  رو  با باطن زندگی خودت مقایسه نکن
> 
> درست گفتم حالا؟
> *


به به!به به!
متحول شدم اصن:/ :Yahoo (4): 
---
درمورد این بچه شیش ساله ظاهرو باطنش چیه؟
طرف شیش سالشه شده دانشجو پزشکی من با 20سال سن هنوز تکلیف زندگیمو نمیدونم!
مثلا ظاهرش دانشجو پزشکیه باطنش فقیر و بدبخته بیچاره و فلک زدس؟
یا مثلا پدرمادربی فکرو معتاد داره؟
که بعید میدونم
اگه داشت که حالا وضعش این نبود..
بگذریم
بگذریم....

----------


## saj8jad

> موندم سازمان سنجش چرا داره کنکور برگذار میکنه اصلاٌ !!!
> 30 درصد که سهمیه جانباز و ایثارگره
> یه مقداری هم خانواده شهدا
> یه مقداری هم هیئت علمی
> تعدادی هم که داره فروش میره
> تعدادی نخبه(تخمه-پخمه) 
> تعدادی نابغه
> تعدادی افتخاری 
> تعدادی دعوتی از دانشگاه های روز دنیا ( م .م )
> ...


خب تو کنکور برگزار کردن هم کلی سود پیدا و پنهان نهفته هستش دیگه فرزندم (!)
برای ثبت نام کنکور بیش از 1 میلیون نفر، نفری 30.000 تومان حساب کن و هزینه های جانبی مثل کارت اعتباری پیام نور و ...
تعاونی سنجش که وابسته به سازمان سنجش هستش ولی به دروغ میگن مستقل هستش داره از طریق برگزاری آزمون های آزمایشی کلی پول پارو میکنه و سود میکنه، تازه جدیدا هم که کتاب هم چاپ میکنن و میفروشن و ...
حالا از بیان خیلی چیزای دیگش چشم پوشی کردم (!)
کنکور نعمته عزیز، نعمت (!)

----------


## A.H.M

> *کودک شش ساله‌ای** که مدرسه نرفته دانشجوی پزشکی شد!!!*
> *بعد از رونمایی از پرونده فروش صندلی های رشته های علوم پزشکی و دانشجویان قلابی در دانشگاه های مختلف و افرادی که برای تفریح و سرگرمی در کلاس های درس حاضر میشوند حالا از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان خبر میرسد که از طرف ریاست این دانشگاه به یک کودک شش ساله که هنوز مدرسه نرفته پذیرش افتخاری در رشته پزشکی داده شده و این کودک از مهرماه در کلاس های درس دانشجویان حاضر خواهد شد!! گویا دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی از این بعد علاوه بر درمان و آموزش میبایست قسمت تفریحات هم به حوزه فعالیت خود اضافه کنند، اگر برای نگهداری از کودک خود وقت کافی ندارید او را به دانشکده های پزشکی بسپارید. کاش ریاست دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان قبل از پذیرش افتخاری این کودک شش ساله ابتدا او را توجیه میکرد که با شلوارک در دانشکده حاضر نشود!*


الان کل مشکلاتون با دانشگاه رفتن یک نفره
بهتر نیست بجای گیر دادن یه یک نفر به 30 درصدی که با سهمیه بی خود وارد میشن عکس العمل نشون داد چون اگه پزشکی تهران فرضا 150 نفر ورودی داشته باشه 50 نفرش سهمیه دارند
بهتر نیست بجای گیر دادن به یک نفر به سهمیه های مخفی بپردازید?

و بهتر نیست بجای رفتن تو حاشیه و کاری که حداقل با این نظام قابل تغییر نیست تلاش کرد تا با وجود تمام سهمیه ها وصندلی های فروشی که دربارش کاری ازمون برنمیاد بجایی برسیم که میخوایم
تا کی قراره این کنکورو لفت داد???

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیر123


الان کل مشکلاتون با دانشگاه رفتن یک نفره
بهتر نیست بجای گیر دادن یه یک نفر به 30 درصدی که با سهمیه بی خود وارد میشن عکس العمل نشون داد چون اگه پزشکی تهران فرضا 150 نفر ورودی داشته باشه 50 نفرش سهمیه دارند
بهتر نیست بجای گیر دادن به یک نفر به سهمیه های مخفی بپردازید?

و بهتر نیست بجای رفتن تو حاشیه و کاری که حداقل با این نظام قابل تغییر نیست تلاش کرد تا با وجود تمام سهمیه ها وصندلی های فروشی که دربارش کاری ازمون برنمیاد بجایی برسیم که میخوایم
تا کی قراره این کنکورو لفت داد???


مسئله همینه -_-
چه اصراری هم هست مبنی بر عدم صلاحیتِ ایشون : |
قضاوت ها هم که پایان نداره ...*

----------


## saj8jad

> الان کل مشکلاتون با دانشگاه رفتن یک نفره
> بهتر نیست بجای گیر دادن یه یک نفر به 30 درصدی که با سهمیه بی خود وارد میشن عکس العمل نشون داد چون اگه پزشکی تهران فرضا 150 نفر ورودی داشته باشه 50 نفرش سهمیه دارند
> بهتر نیست بجای گیر دادن به یک نفر به سهمیه های مخفی بپردازید?
> 
> و بهتر نیست بجای رفتن تو حاشیه و کاری که حداقل با این نظام قابل تغییر نیست تلاش کرد تا با وجود تمام سهمیه ها وصندلی های فروشی که دربارش کاری ازمون برنمیاد بجایی برسیم که میخوایم
> تا کی قراره این کنکورو لفت داد???


خیلم برام جالبه که این حرف رو زدید! ، چیز عجیبی نیست که یه بچه 6 سال شده دانشجوی پزشکیه؟! ، با هر جور منطقی که بخوایم حساب کنیم جور در نمیاد عزیز
شما هر جای دنیا بری بگی بچه 6 سال نشسته کلاس پزشکی خود به خود بهتون اقامت دائم میدن (!)
بله همه اینایی که از سهمیه با هر دلیل و عنوانی که استفاده میکنن همشون بدون استثناء و بلانسبت جمع حروم خور و لاشخور هستن و حق دیگران رو دارن ضایع میکنن چرا که حقیقتا شایستگی رشته پزشکی و ... رو ندارن و به ناحق صندلی دیگران رو غصب کردن و ...
مسئله گیر دادن نیست، مسئله اینه که اینجور چیزا تو جامعه خراب شده ما عادی شده و مردم بی تفاوت هستن نسبت بهش
چهار روز دیگه امثال این ها میزنن مردم رو میفرستن سینه قبرستون بخاطر عدم دانش و مهارت کافی و ...
طرف واسه عشق و حال میره دانشکده دندون بهشتی سر کلاس هم یه چرخی میزنه واس خودش برمیگرده، خبرش میزنه بیرون، ملت براش لطیفه و جک درست میکنن و میخندن، اصلا هم انگار نه انگار (!)
با همچنین پدیده هایی رو به رو هستیم متأسفانه که امیدی هم به درست شدنش نیست

----------


## Mahdyu

> موندم سازمان سنجش چرا داره کنکور برگذار میکنه اصلاٌ !!!
> 30 درصد که سهمیه جانباز و ایثارگره
> یه مقداری هم خانواده شهدا
> یه مقداری هم هیئت علمی
> تعدادی هم که داره فروش میره
> تعدادی نخبه(تخمه-پخمه) 
> تعدادی نابغه
> تعدادی افتخاری 
> تعدادی دعوتی از دانشگاه های روز دنیا ( م .م )
> ...


آره واقعا، چرا کنکور برگزار میکنه ما ام نمیدونیم، همون 30 درصد سهمیه ها کارو تموم میکنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


خیلم برام جالبه که این حرف رو زدید! ، چیز عجیبی نیست که یه بچه 6 سال شده دانشجوی پزشکیه؟! ، با هر جور منطقی که بخوایم حساب کنیم جور در نمیاد عزیز
شما هر جای دنیا بری بگی بچه 6 سال نشسته کلاس پزشکی خود به خود بهتون اقامت دائم میدن (!)
بله همه اینایی که از سهمیه با هر دلیل و عنوانی که استفاده میکنن همشون بدون استثناء و بلانسبت جمع حروم خور و لاشخور هستن و حق دیگران رو دارن ضایع میکنن چرا که حقیقتا شایستگی رشته پزشکی و ... رو ندارن و به ناحق صندلی دیگران رو غصب کردن و ...
مسئله گیر دادن نیست، مسئله اینه که اینجور چیزا تو جامعه خراب شده ما عادی شده و مردم بی تفاوت هستن نسبت بهش
چهار روز دیگه امثال این ها میزنن مردم رو میفرستن سینه قبرستون بخاطر عدم دانش و مهارت کافی و ...
طرف واسه عشق و حال میره دانشکده دندون بهشتی سر کلاس هم یه چرخی میزنه واس خودش برمیگرده، خبرش میزنه بیرون، ملت براش لطیفه و جک درست میکنن و میخندن، اصلا هم انگار نه انگار (!)
با همچنین پدیده هایی رو به رو هستیم متأسفانه که امیدی هم به درست شدنش نیست


شما اطلاعی از پلن ها و برنامه هایی که برای ایشون در نظر گرفته شده دارید ؟ میدونید که ممکنه اصلا ایشون فقط صرفِ یادگیری دروسِ پزشکی و نه طبابت وارد دانشکده شدن ؟ مطلعید که ایشون هدفشون پزشکی در شاخه ی طب سنتی هست و توی زمینه ی آزمایشگاهیی فعالن ؟ ممکنه اصلا قضیه اونطور که شما بولدش کردید و میگید که نشستن سرِ کلاسِ پزشکی برای کودکِ ۶ ساله عجیبه نباشه و هدفشون از نشستن سرِ کلاس صرفا افتخاری باشه .
اینها دغدغه نیست ، دامن زدن به حاشیه ست 
اگر دغدغه مند هستید پس باید برای بهتر کردنش کاری کنید و اگر امیدی به اصلاحش ندارید پس صحبت کردن راجع بهش وقت تلف کردنه -_-*

----------


## Mahdyu

> الان کل مشکلاتون با دانشگاه رفتن یک نفره
> بهتر نیست بجای گیر دادن یه یک نفر به 30 درصدی که با سهمیه بی خود وارد میشن عکس العمل نشون داد چون اگه پزشکی تهران فرضا 150 نفر ورودی داشته باشه 50 نفرش سهمیه دارند
> بهتر نیست بجای گیر دادن به یک نفر به سهمیه های مخفی بپردازید?
> 
> و بهتر نیست بجای رفتن تو حاشیه و کاری که حداقل با این نظام قابل تغییر نیست تلاش کرد تا با وجود تمام سهمیه ها وصندلی های فروشی که دربارش کاری ازمون برنمیاد بجایی برسیم که میخوایم
> تا کی قراره این کنکورو لفت داد???


ما که سال های ساله داریم میگیم این 30 درصد رو، وقتی کسی گوشش بدهکار نیست چکار کنیم؟! همکلاسی من با رتبه ی 9 هزار منطقه 2 پس فردا کلاسای پزشکیش تو دانشگاه ایران شروع میشه، اون یکی همکلاسیم با رتبه ی بالای 14 هزار منطقه پزشکی اصفهان نیمسال دوم قبول شده با میانگین تراز 5100  :Yahoo (4):  
چیکار کنیم دیگه. کاری که از دستمون بر نمیاد مجبوریم به بچه ی 6 ساله گیر بدیم شاید زورمون بهش رسید...

----------


## A.H.M

> ما که سال های ساله داریم میگیم این 30 درصد رو، وقتی کسی گوشش بدهکار نیست چکار کنیم؟! همکلاسی من با رتبه ی 9 هزار منطقه 2 پس فردا کلاسای پزشکیش تو دانشگاه ایران شروع میشه، اون یکی همکلاسیم با رتبه ی بالای 14 هزار منطقه پزشکی اصفهان نیمسال دوم قبول شده با میانگین تراز 5100  
> چیکار کنیم دیگه. کاری که از دستمون بر نمیاد مجبوریم به بچه ی 6 ساله گیر بدیم شاید زورمون بهش رسید...


بحث من اصلا اینا نیست
بحث من اینه چرا باید بهش پرداخت در حالیکه از دست ما کاری برنمیاد
ایا بجای وقتی که تو این تاپیک و تاپیک های مشابه سر بحث و جدل بیجا که کار به جایی نمیبره پرداخته میشه نمیشه بیشتر درس خوند و تلاش کرد و نتیجه ای اورد که با وجود این ناعدالتی ها ما حقمون رو بگیریم
اکثر بچه هایی که اینجا ناله میکنن هیچ تلاشی نمیکنن بعد میگن چرا پزشکی قبول نمیشیم چون سهمیه دار ها و یک کودک شش ساله نمیذاره ما به حقمون برسیم

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> شما اطلاعی از پلن ها و برنامه هایی که برای ایشون در نظر گرفته شده دارید ؟ میدونید که ممکنه اصلا ایشون فقط صرفِ یادگیری دروسِ پزشکی و نه طبابت وارد دانشکده شدن ؟ مطلعید که ایشون هدفشون پزشکی در شاخه ی طب سنتی هست و توی زمینه ی آزمایشگاهیی فعالن ؟ ممکنه اصلا قضیه اونطور که شما بولدش کردید و میگید که نشستن سرِ کلاسِ پزشکی برای کودکِ ۶ ساله عجیبه نباشه و هدفشون از نشستن سرِ کلاس صرفا افتخاری باشه .
> اینها دغدغه نیست ، دامن زدن به حاشیه ست 
> اگر دغدغه مند هستید پس باید برای بهتر کردنش کاری کنید و اگر امیدی به اصلاحش ندارید پس صحبت کردن راجع بهش وقت تلف کردنه -_-*


حتی اگر حرف شما درست باشه و نشستن ایشون سر کلاس صرفا جنبه افتخاری هم داشته باشه (!) که من نمیدونم جنبه افتخاری یعنی چی دقیقا؟! بازم یک صندلی پزشکی اشغال میشه که بابت همون صندلی که شمای نوعی کم اهمیت جلوه اش میدید بعضا چندین سال جوانان 20 ساله این کشور پشت کنکور موندن و از بیت المال مردم برای همون یک صندلی حدود 1.000.000.000 تومان در طول تحصیل بودجه هزینه میشه (!)
بله برای اکثریت مردم ما این چیزا حاشیه هستش، چون زندگیشون کلا حاشیه اس واسه همین همه چی رو حاشیه میبینن چون تو حاشیه بزرگ شدن اصولا (!)
مطرح کردن این موضوع در همین راستا هستش گرامی ، فضای سایبر و شبکه های اجتماعی دقیقا یکی از کارکردهاش همینه که شما با فشار و بسیج افکار عمومی از بی عدالتی و ... میتونید جلوگیری کنید، چیزی که روزانه در سراسر جهان شاهدش هستیم ولی همونطوری که بالا عرض کردم ملت نه ببخشید امت ما همه چیز رو حاشیه میبینن (!)




> بحث من اصلا اینا نیست
> *بحث من اینه چرا باید بهش پرداخت در حالیکه از دست ما کاری برنمیاد*
> ایا بجای وقتی که تو این تاپیک و تاپیک های مشابه سر بحث و جدل بیجا که کار به جایی نمیبره پرداخته میشه نمیشه بیشتر درس خوند و تلاش کرد و نتیجه ای اورد که با وجود این ناعدالتی ها ما حقمون رو بگیریم
> اکثر بچه هایی که اینجا ناله میکنن هیچ تلاشی نمیکنن بعد میگن چرا پزشکی قبول نمیشیم چون سهمیه دار ها و یک کودک شش ساله نمیذاره ما به حقمون برسیم


دوست گرامی ، مسئله ما اینه که ما مردمی بی خیال و بی تفاوت تشریف داریم عزیز
کاری که از دست ما بر نمیاد، پس بهش نپردازیم (!) این همون تفکر اشتباهی هستش که سالیان سال به خورد جامعه ما داده شده و نتیجه اش شده عقب ماندگی امروز ما
اینم از اون استدلال های جالبی بود (!) بیشتر درس میخونم تا بخاطر بی عدالتی حقم رو بگیرم (!) ، آیا این مدل استدلال شما برای سایر مسائل اجتماعی ـ شهروندی هم قابل اجراست؟ مطلقا خیر
بحث کودک شش ساله به تنهایی مطرح نیست، بحث بی تفاوتی، بی خیالی و عدم مسئولیت پذیری اجتماعی امثال من و شماست که شاهد چنین جامعه گل و گلابی هستیم (!)
=======
توجه شما رو جلب میکنم به سخنرانی نوجوان *16 ساله* سوئدی فعال محیط زیست که همین دیروز در سازمان ملل برای حفظ محیط زیست و زندگی میلیون ها انسان سخنرانی بسیار تاثیر گذاری داشت، این دختر برای تداوم حیات میلیون ها انسان داره تلاش میکنه و حتی راهپیمایی ها هزاران نفری رو تشکیل داده و با خودش مثل ما نمیگه من الان باید زیاد درس بخونم و بچگیم رو بکنم و به این چیزا کاری نداشته باشم چون کاری که از دست من برنمیاد پس بیخیالش (!!!!!) این دخترها بی تفاوت و بی خیال نبودن مثل ما، متأسفانه این موضوع در خون خلق قهرمان ایران هستش (!)

----------


## Maja7080

اگه واقعا نابغست چرا باید پزشکی بتونه؟
باید یه رشته خاص مثل ریاضی یا فیزیک یا شیمی رو دنبال کنه و حمایت بشه.نمیفهمم رشته پزشکی چه ربطی به نابغه بودن داره

----------


## Lullaby

خداوکیلی من اول ک این تاپیکو دیدم فکر کردم جکه،بر مبنای اتفاقی که اخیرا رخ داد اما مثل اینکه قضیه جدیه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
Wtf واقعا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WallE06

> موندم سازمان سنجش چرا داره کنکور برگذار میکنه اصلاٌ !!!
> 30 درصد که سهمیه جانباز و ایثارگره
> یه مقداری هم خانواده شهدا
> یه مقداری هم هیئت علمی
> تعدادی هم که داره فروش میره
> تعدادی نخبه(تخمه-پخمه) 
> تعدادی نابغه
> تعدادی افتخاری 
> تعدادی دعوتی از دانشگاه های روز دنیا ( م .م )
> ...


*

اینا هم کار خودشونه



(موج رادیو راعوض میکند)*

----------


## WallE06

> اگه انقدر نابغست خب با ما هم کنکور بده ببینیم، چیزی ازش که کم نمیشه، ما که بخیل نیستیم کاش تک رقمی بشه


*
ازهمین  بگیر تا اطرافیان بچه های کنکوری
تاخود همین مسعولین ابله
خودشون که جرعت ندارن بردارن کنکورشرکت کنن (اونم چه کنکوری .کنکور این سال ها)
نه کنکورایی که سوالاش یه خطی بود

بعد برمیدارن پشت بچه ها   ز  میزنن و ازین دسته گلا تحویل میدن
*

----------


## NiNi

*این بچه هنوز نمیدونه چجوری درست شده خودش، فک میکنه از آب گرفتنش این چجوری می‌خواد پزشکی بخونه؟ نابغه بدون سواد پایه ای چجوری می‌خواد پزشکی بخونه 

از صندلی فروشی هم بدتره که خب!

به خدا به هر مملکتی بگیم بهمون پناهندگی میدن.

این الفبا بلده اصلاً؟ 

پ.ن: خدایا خودت ظهور کن. با تچکر* :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sara_heidari

*تو برنامه ی تلویزیونی ک آرش رو آورده بودن واقعا نابغه بود و هوش زیادی داشت و وقتی شنیدم از کشور های دیگه  درخواست داشتن ارش بره اونجا و باباش از اینکه تو ایران باید از اول دبستان شروع کنه ناراحت بود  منم متاسف شدم ولی راضی نیستم بیاد پزشکی بخونه و صندلی اشغال کنه  اگه واقعا در حد دانشجوی پزشکی اطلاعات داره و اعجوبه خلقته با ما کنکور بده ببینیم چن مرده حلاجه ... همینم مونده بود ب بچه۶ساله غبطه بخورم اگه واقعا  از راه قانونی میومد حرص نمیخوردم  اما اینطوری..... بنظرمم خودش علاقه ب پزشکی نداره شاید اصن شیمی دوس داشته باشه یا ریاضی مهندسی 
بنظرم مامان و بابای ساده اش بخاطر جو پزشکی جامعه و اینا ب زور وارد این فضا کردنش...فقط متاسفم*

----------


## Phenotype_2

#احمق-دان

----------


## amir.t34

> *این بچه هنوز نمیدونه چجوری درست شده خودش، فک میکنه از آب گرفتنش این چجوری می‌خواد پزشکی بخونه؟ نابغه بدون سواد پایه ای چجوری می‌خواد پزشکی بخونه 
> 
> از صندلی فروشی هم بدتره که خب!
> 
> به خدا به هر مملکتی بگیم بهمون پناهندگی میدن.
> 
> این الفبا بلده اصلاً؟ 
> 
> پ.ن: خدایا خودت ظهور کن. با تچکر*


با توجه به فرمایشات شما  :Yahoo (4):  باید بگم تو یه کلیپی همین کودک نابغه گریه میکرد میگفت درخت ها خسته میشن وقتی ما دود تولید میکنیم :Yahoo (20):  فقط برید اینستاش .  

اما من دوستش دارم  :Yahoo (15):  بامزس

 :Yahoo (8):

----------


## reka

پس بدون کلاس کنکور و ازمونای کانون هم میشه پزشکی قبول شد ...!!!

	حلا شا هی عمر و جوای تون رو بذارد واسه پزشکی ...

	همین پسر فرداروزی که رفت دانشگوه میگه چقدر واسه قبول شدن زحمت کشیدم و برای بقیه کنکوریا نسخه و برنامه ریزی درسی خواهد کرد

	چون خودم دیگه نمیخوام واس کنکور بخونم قصد ناامیدی ندارم اما همه چیز واضحه که اوضاع سه رشته تاپ پزشکی داره خراب میشه

----------


## Nima_lovee

باو دیگه هر چیزی رو هم باور نکنید دیگه :Yahoo (20): 
مگه میشه آخه . پزشکی رو یکی قبول هم بشه باید بتونه هفت سال شرایط افتضاحشو تحمل کنه فقط بحث ورودش نیست که.
انصافا یه شوخی بوده . یه کاربر عادی تو اینستا داشته بچشو لوس میکرده رفته جلو سردر دانشکده عکس انداخته.
واقعا شما دارید راجب این قضیه میزنید تو سر کله ی خودتون؟

----------


## Mahdyu

> باو دیگه هر چیزی رو هم باور نکنید دیگه
> مگه میشه آخه . پزشکی رو یکی قبول هم بشه باید بتونه هفت سال شرایط افتضاحشو تحمل کنه فقط بحث ورودش نیست که.
> انصافا یه شوخی بوده . یه کاربر عادی تو اینستا داشته بچشو لوس میکرده رفته جلو سردر دانشکده عکس انداخته.
> واقعا شما دارید راجب این قضیه میزنید تو سر کله ی خودتون؟


وقتی 30 درصد صندلی های دانشگاه ها دسته سهمیه ای هاست چرا باور نکنیم؟ وقتی دختره رو میارن تو تلوزیون به عنوان نابغه معرفیش میکنن و بعد گندش میاد که صندلی خریده و اصلا کنکور هم نداده، چرا باور نکنیم؟ و خیلی چیز های دیگه میتونه دلیل بر این باشه که هر شایعه ای رو نسبت به صندلی فروختن و دزدی کردن از کنکوریا و دانشجو های بدبخت باور کنم.

----------


## saeid_NRT

بابا از این بچه ها خیلی هست تو دانشگاه :Yahoo (110): 
بچه کار کنان یا بیماران هستن. حالا یکی یه عکس گذاشته و یه چرتی زیرش نوشته! یه سری افرادم که مشکلات زیادی دارن و همه چیو با همه چی قاطی میکنن میان قضیه رو گسترش میدن!

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid_NRT


بابا از این بچه ها خیلی هست تو دانشگاه
بچه کار کنان یا بیماران هستن. حالا یکی یه عکس گذاشته و یه چرتی زیرش نوشته! یه سری افرادم که مشکلات زیادی دارن و همه چیو با همه چی قاطی میکنن میان قضیه رو گسترش میدن!


ایشون رو تویِ چندتا برنامه ی تلویزیونی نشون دادن و مطرح هستن برایِ یک روز و دو روز پیش نیست ، صحت خبر رو نمیدونم اما دیگه در این حد هم نیست که حتی ندونیم کی هستن یه سرچ تویِ گوگل خوبه !*

----------


## BATMAN

منم بلدم روبیک حل کنم.حالا به نظرتون برم دندون تهران یا پزشکی بهشتی؟نظر خودم روی دومیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *
> 
> ایشون رو تویِ چندتا برنامه ی تلویزیونی نشون دادن و مطرح هستن برایِ یک روز و دو روز پیش نیست ، صحت خبر رو نمیدونم اما دیگه در این حد هم نیست که حتی ندونیم کی هستن یه سرچ تویِ گوگل خوبه !*


تلویزیون؟ :Yahoo (35): 
همونی اون دختره رو به عنوان نابغه اورده بودتو یرنامه ش؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Django

*پس یعنی رییس دانشگاه قانونا اختیار این رو داره که تست هایی بگیره و صندلی دانشگاه رو بفروشه؟! (هدیه بده)*

----------


## Django

> *تو برنامه ی تلویزیونی ک آرش رو آورده بودن واقعا نابغه بود و هوش زیادی داشت و وقتی شنیدم از کشور های دیگه درخواست داشتن ارش بره اونجا و باباش از اینکه تو ایران باید از اول دبستان شروع کنه ناراحت بود منم متاسف شدم ولی راضی نیستم بیاد پزشکی بخونه و صندلی اشغال کنه اگه واقعا در حد دانشجوی پزشکی اطلاعات داره و اعجوبه خلقته با ما کنکور بده ببینیم چن مرده حلاجه ... همینم مونده بود ب بچه۶ساله غبطه بخورم اگه واقعا از راه قانونی میومد حرص نمیخوردم اما اینطوری..... بنظرمم خودش علاقه ب پزشکی نداره شاید اصن شیمی دوس داشته باشه یا ریاضی مهندسی 
> بنظرم مامان و بابای ساده اش بخاطر جو پزشکی جامعه و اینا ب زور وارد این فضا کردنش...فقط متاسفم*


*

دقیقا. بهترین انتخاب برای همچین افرادی رشته های علوم پایه ست*..

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid_NRT


تلویزیون؟
همونی اون دختره رو به عنوان نابغه اورده بودتو یرنامه ش؟


منظورِ کلی من این بود که این آقا پسر شناخته شده هست نه صرفِ اینکه توی تلویزیون اوردنش*

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> *
> منظورِ کلی من این بود که این آقا پسر شناخته شده هست نه صرفِ اینکه توی تلویزیون اوردنش*


چه گلی به سر مردم زده که مردم باید حقشون بدن به ایشون 
وقتی کاری برای مردم کرد اگر بدن حقشه 
وقتی کاری نکرده و احتمالا نمیکنه و اسمش مثل دانشمندان قرن ها هنوز مشخص نیست که ماندگار بشه نمیشه بهش داد
اگر هوشش خوبه بیاد مثل بقیه از هوشش استفاده کنه و پزشک بشه نه مفتی بهش بدن چون باهوشش  ،اگر باهوشه حق مردم رو میخواد کاری برای مردم بکنه تا بهش بدن
مثلا گوس در بچگی 8 سالگی فرمول ریاضی اختراع کرد  بدرد آیندگان خورد 
تازه دانشمندان بزرگ هم کسی مفتی بهشون نداده همشون تحصیلات رو طی کردن حق خودشون ،خودشون گرفتن اینم بهتره خودش کسب کنه مثل دانشمندان دیگه که کسب کردن 
آیا ایشون مخترع روش های جراحی بوده کدوم کتاب جراحی به اسم ایشون هست که باید دانشجو پزشکی بشه
آیا کتاب هاریسون داخلی این نوشته 
یا شوارتز جراحی این نوشته 
کمی تفکر برای بعضی ها خوبه
فقط میتونم بگم وقتی رئیس و مدیر جایی یه ادم کم عقل مثل رئیس همین دانشگاه باشه یا ادم های پول پرست به مقامی برسن نتیجه ای این چنینی میده 
که دختری بدون کنکور دندون پزشک میشه ........برای پر شدن جیب اون پول پرستا
پسری هم جلو جلو  هنوز کاری نکرده ماندگارش میکنن ......که فقط اینم یه نتیجه میده که با پول این کار انجام شده 
گروهی هم میگن حق ما خورده میشه میرن با جانباز درصد بالا ازدواج میکنن  .........سهمیه همسر جانباز میگیرن  قبول میشن بعدش هم طلاق ...جانباز پول پرست هم پول میگیره این کارمیکنه
گروهی هم روی به اختلاس و دزدی و فریب بقیه روی میارن.........دوباره به خاطر همین کسب پول چون می ببینن بقیه دارن میخورن کاری به کارشون هم ندارن میگن ماهم میخوریم
هزاران فساد دیگه با همین یک فساد روی میده

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir.t34


با توجه به فرمایشات شما  باید بگم تو یه کلیپی همین کودک نابغه گریه میکرد میگفت درخت ها خسته میشن وقتی ما دود تولید میکنیم فقط برید اینستاش .  

اما من دوستش دارم  بامزس




اینستا هم داره  من شش سالم بود وقتی نخود میخوردم وحشت میکردم چون ننه ام گفته بود نخود خورده من به دنیا اومدم 

خدایا من چقدررررر بیچاره ام که تو ایران دنیا اومدم.*

----------


## WallE06

> *
> 
> اینستا هم داره  من شش سالم بود وقتی نخود میخوردم وحشت میکردم چون ننه ام گفته بود نخود خورده من به دنیا اومدم 
> 
> خدایا من چقدررررر بیچاره ام که تو ایران دنیا اومدم.*


*
شما و ما و خیلیای دیگه بیچاره نیستیم که تو ایرانیم
بیچاره ایم چون تو این دوره زمانی ایران هستیم
با یه مشت  دزد و اختلاسگر و ****
__________________________________________
فکرشو بکن تو 8 سال جنگ هرچی آدم خوب بود رفت جنگ واسه کشورش یا به نحوی جلوشونو گرفتن
چون میخاستن کشورو جلو بندازن ) _ امثال شهید رجایی -شهید بهشتی _شهید چمران و ..
ما موندیم و آدمای پلاسیده و مزخرف و دزد*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WallE06



شما و ما و خیلیای دیگه بیچاره نیستیم که تو ایرانیم
بیچاره ایم چون تو این دوره زمانی ایران هستیم
با یه مشت  دزد و اختلاسگر و ****
__________________________________________
فکرشو بکن تو 8 سال جنگ هرچی آدم خوب بود رفت جنگ واسه کشورش یا به نحوی جلوشونو گرفتن
چون میخاستن کشورو جلو بندازن ) _ امثال شهید رجایی -شهید بهشتی _شهید چمران و ..
ما موندیم و آدمای پلاسیده و مزخرف و دزد


کجایند مردان بی ادعا واقعاً..

طرف یک تجربی آورده رفته جنگ و شهید شده سال ۶۴

چقدر خالی از طمع میتونه باشه آدم.

چه کنیم دیگه. 

چون نمیتونیم بمیریم مجبوریم زندگی کنیم.

تو این مملکت انقدر بی شرف و بی وجدان هست که نمیشه از راه درست به جایی رسید.

بدون هزارجور کلاس و کتاب کمک درسی و قلمچی و تیزهوشان و ننه بابا هیئت علمی و بچه جانباز و شهید و ایثارگر و آزاده و سهمیه ۵ درصد و هزاران کوفت و زهرمار دیگه نمیشه تو این مملکت آرزویی داشت. چون نمیشه رسید بهش اصلاً. 

مخصوصاً ۹۵ به بعد انقدر سهمیه اضافه شده و قلمچی با اون سؤالات مدل کرامتی که دو سؤال یک صفحه رو پر میکنن تأثیر گذاشته رو نحوه طراحی سؤال کنکور و این تقسیم صندلی بین سهمیه ای ها و رزومه ای ها(!)، اصلاً قبولی تو پزشکی مخصوصاً واسه کسی مثل من که اینهمه سال از کنکور دور بوده حتی نمیتونه آرزو باشه.*

----------


## WallE06

> *
> 
> کجایند مردان بی ادعا واقعاً..
> 
> طرف یک تجربی آورده رفته جنگ و شهید شده سال ۶۴
> 
> چقدر خالی از طمع میتونه باشه آدم.
> 
> چه کنیم دیگه. 
> ...


*واقعا ...واقعا
روحشون شاد چه آدمای باارزشی داشتیم
...
تو کل تاریخ این مملکت خیانتکار و دزد کم نداشته* *(به همون اندازه که آدم خوب و کشور دوست هم داشته )**
مث اونایی که امیرکبیر روکشتن
اونایی که خیانت کردن
اونایی که یه تیکه از کشورو کندن و دادن به اجنبیا

درست میشه ایشاالله
*

----------


## WallE06

*سرفا ثوابغ!!*

----------


## Colonius

> *
> 
> من بحثم سرِ حمایت نشدنِ بقیه نیست 
> فقط گفتم که ایشون اگر واردِ دانشگاه شدن سرسری و الکی نبوده ، آزمون هایی رو گذروندن که نشون داده صلاحیتِ تحصیل در این دانشگاه رو دارن .*


دقیقا اشتباهتون همینه کاری به بقیه نداریده! اگر انتخابی بر اساس هوش صورت میگیره باید همگانی باشه نه فقط یه نفر چهره که شد بتونه استفاده کنه ، شاید اگر همگانی بود افراد شایسته تر هم پیدا میشد...

----------


## SAINT

این پسره از فامیلای دور ماست ...

من یکی دو بار باهاش حرف زدم فهمیدم یه کودنیه که اون سرش ناپیدا فقط واس خاطر خرخونی و مجبور کردنش که شیمی و اینجور چیزا بخونه میخوان نابغه نشونش بدن

----------


## Ebrahim999

اخه بچه ٦ ساله مگه ميتونه بياد سر كلاس دانشگاهي؟
والا شلدون كوپر هم با اون نبوغش تو ٦ سالگي دانشگاه نميرفت :Yahoo (5):

----------


## ENZO77

> *
> 
> توی چندتا برنامه ی تلویزیونی اورده بودنش و به سوالاتشون پاسخ داد*


بابا ساده نباش اینقد توروخدااااااااا
برنامه تلوزیونی عاخه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اون پسر نابغه رو که با یقه بسته ی آخوندی و انگشتر عقیق(بچه مثلا ۸ ساله!!!) آورده بودن حالا خورشید،نابغه بود؟؟؟؟؟
خدا میدونه چه کلاه برداری پشت این قضیس
تو این مملکت یه استاد دانشگاه ساده رو میکنن نابغه هسته ای!!! بعدم خودشون میکشن طرفو که بگن کار دژمنه!!!!

----------


## ENZO77

> کمی اطلاعات بیشتر: https://ir.sputniknews.com/opinion/2...7%D9%86%DB%8C/
> 
> مهر 97:
> در ایرن گویا برای کسی مهم نیست که آرش این مقدار هوش و نبوغ دارد.
> از برخی مدارس ژاپن و هلند برای ما ایمیل زدند و گفتند که آرش را اینجا بیاورید.
> کارشناس‌های آموزش و پرورش گفتند هر چه سریعتر از ایران بروید.
> از آموزش و پرورش به من گفتند حتی اگر انیشتین هم باشد *باید از کلاس اول شروع کند
> 
> *به شخصه از این که یه نفر با برچسب علم، حق بقیه رو بخوره کمتر ناراحت میشم تا این گوسفند هایی که با نام شهید و ایثار، با سهمیه و رتبه ی 70K میرن پزشکی شهید بهشتی.
> حداقلش اینه که این آدم میره پزشک میشه، فرق دست چپ و راستش رو بلده.


داداش باهوشه؟؟نوش جون صاحبای کروموزوم هاش.
بذارنش دانشکده پزشکی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اون احمقی که این پیشنهادو قبول کرده،اصلا میفهمه نقش مدرسه چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فقط واسه بخوانیم بنویسیم میرن مدرسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
باباش ناراحت شده بهش گفتن بچت باید بره مدرسه؟؟؟؟؟؟
نوابغ همه جای دنیا هستن
اتفاقا منم اگه بچم نابغه بود از ایران میبردمش
ولی هرجایی که بره،باید از این استعدادو شکوفا کنن نه اینکه واسه تبلیغات و سواستفاده بذارنش دانشکده پزشکی

در ضمن با یه خبر و یا یه کلیپ،اینقد راحت چیزیو باور نکنین
مریم مقتدری اومده بود تو صداوسیما،درباره رتبه برتر شدن حرف میزد.

----------


## ENZO77

> فک کن بعد علوم پایه و پاتوفیزیولوژی میره بخش ! کودک 9 10ساله در اون زمان جون ادما تو دستشه !!
>  رئیس دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان با صراحت تمام میگویم " شما یک احمق هستید "
> چی میشه اون روز زودتر بیاد که برم از این کشور...


اتفاقا داداش اون یارو زرنگه
بعد ها چه استفاده هایی میکنه از اسم این بچه
من کاری ندارم که نخبس یا ن
ولی این رئیس مطرح میشه اینجوری و خیلی استفاده های دیگه که شاید به ذهن من نرسه

----------


## ENZO77

> الان کل مشکلاتون با دانشگاه رفتن یک نفره
> بهتر نیست بجای گیر دادن یه یک نفر به 30 درصدی که با سهمیه بی خود وارد میشن عکس العمل نشون داد چون اگه پزشکی تهران فرضا 150 نفر ورودی داشته باشه 50 نفرش سهمیه دارند
> بهتر نیست بجای گیر دادن به یک نفر به سهمیه های مخفی بپردازید?
> 
> و بهتر نیست بجای رفتن تو حاشیه و کاری که حداقل با این نظام قابل تغییر نیست تلاش کرد تا با وجود تمام سهمیه ها وصندلی های فروشی که دربارش کاری ازمون برنمیاد بجایی برسیم که میخوایم
> تا کی قراره این کنکورو لفت داد???


داداش گلم اولا که سهمیه ها خیلی ظالمانه تر و شدیدتر از این چیزاییه که فک کنی
من دارم به چشم خودم میبینم
ثانیا،بحث من سر اینه که اینا مردمو احمق فرض کردن
من اینقدر دروغ و بی شرفی تو این مملکت دیدم که نبوغ این بچه رو به هیچ عنوان باور نمیکنم
ولی حتی اگه من اشتباه کنم و این بچه نابغه باشه،بازم فرقی نمیکنه
مهم اینه که من و شما اونقدر احمق نیستیم که از این بازیا حمایت کنیم

----------


## DR.del

بابا این بچه یه بیماری فوق نادر داره که باعث باهوشی بیش از حد میشه
شما کافیه اسم ramses sanguino رو تو اینترنت سرچ کنین که یه بچه دیگست که همین داستان رو داره تازه اون تو دو سالگی روسی و چینی صحبت میکرد این آرش خان که در مقابلش عددی نیست که
الان پژوهشکده جان هاپکینز خیلی داره رو این بچه ها تحقیق میکنه و مطمئینا هنوز نفهمیدن تو ایرانم یکی هست وگرنه با اولین پرواز میان برمیدارن میبرنش
الان همین ramses دچار اوتیسم شده و پیش بینی میکنن که احتمالا بیماری های دیگه ای هم در انتظارشه
این بچه رو پدر و مادر بی فکرش الان دارن اینور اونور میبرنش و حلوا حلواش میکنن نمیدونن که ...... ولش کن بگذریم.

ولی کلا یادتون باشه که هر پدر مادری فکر میکنه بچش نابغست :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
یه عده خیلی کمی هم فکر میکنن بچشون پخمست در صورتی که همونا بچشون نابغست
همین مسی رو که میبینین کاشته میزنه از وسط زمین تو گل تا 5 سالگی نمیتونست راه بره اصن

----------


## ifmvi

*میشه این تاپیک رو ببندین : | یا حداقل دیگه من رو نقل نگیرید -_- هر کسی نظر خودش رو داره .*

----------


## AmirHossein-gh

> *
> 
> اگر از صحت خبر مطمئن نیستین چطور مطمئن هستید که اطلاعات پزشکی نداره ؟!
> نوابغ توی تمام دنیا وجود دارن و همه جا هم بهشون بها داده میشه که توی کشورشون بمونن و بتونن به ارتقای سطح علمی کمک کنن اینکه ما نمیخوایم بپذیریم هم یه بحثِ دیگه ست .*


اولا ک احتیاط شرط عقله و ب خبرگزاری ها ننیشه اعتناد کرد و اگه شما عقلو نمیخواین در نظر بگیرین(ک مشهوده و صرف بامزگی شده دلیل دفاعتون) که حرفی ندارم
بچه شیش ساله چجور میخواد ثابت کنه ک تو زیست نابغس؟نکنه ذهنی میگه مغز کجاس...

----------


## hoseina

شما برید ویدیو های طرف رو ببینید بعد قضاوت کنید 
این بچه می تونه مسائل مسائل فیزیک و شیمی و .... به راحتی توضیح بده 
تازه به پدر بچه گفتن باید مثل بقیه درس بخونه و یک کارشناس آموزش و پرورش گفته از کشور خارجش کنه !
و کشور های ژاپن و هلند هم به پدر ایشون نامه زدن که بیارتش اینجا 

*ولی این نمی تونه دلیلی بر این باشه که ایشون حتما و حتما بره پزشکی !!!
*پدر این بچه داره سواستفاده میکنه شاید بچه در آینده بگه من به پزشکی علاقه ای نداشتم !!! 
و داره از حق افرادی که 3 سال دارن تست میزنن و کار میکنن و میرسن به پزشکی نهایت خیانت رو میکنه (چه بسا بعضی ها پشت کنکور موندن و سال ها طول کشید )

*و آیا تیز هوشان و نمونه دولتی و مدرسه های عادی کنکور نمیدن** ؟ پس اگه اینجوری بود هر کسی که تیز هوشان بود راحت میرفت پزشکی* !!

اگه پدر این بچه خیلی ادعا داره بره 3 سال کتاب رو بگیره و بعد بیاد کنکور بده اینجوری دیگه کسی نمی تونه بهش گیری بده

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirHossein-gh


اولا ک احتیاط شرط عقله و ب خبرگزاری ها ننیشه اعتناد کرد و اگه شما عقلو نمیخواین در نظر بگیرین(ک مشهوده و صرف بامزگی شده دلیل دفاعتون) که حرفی ندارم
بچه شیش ساله چجور میخواد ثابت کنه ک تو زیست نابغس؟نکنه ذهنی میگه مغز کجاس...


بامزگی؟
داریم بحث و تبادلِ نظر میکنیم ، چون نظرم مخالفِ شما هست بامزه ام یا عاقل نیستم ؟ 
من به شما نه توهین کردم نه بی احترامی ، گفتم که شما اگر میگید از صحتِ خبر مطمئن نیستید پس نمیتونید راجع به اینکه این بچه در زیست وارد هست یا نیست چیزی بفرمایید و این رو به صورت سوالی بیان کردم ، این بامزگیه ؟ متاسفم جداً*

----------


## Insidee

خب که چی
الان خودتون رو با این مقایسه میکنید که یه بچه شش ساله قبول شده ما هم قبول میشیم به سادگی پس نیازی به زحمت کشیدن زیاد نیست 
نخیر دوستان از این خبرا نیست

----------


## shirin....s

*چه جالب فقط برای من سواله که ازشون چه امتحانی گرفتن هوش زیست فیزیک ریاضی نمیدونم والا بچه کوچیک جنازه یا کتاب پزشکیو میتونه ببینه یعنی چی یاد دادن که بچه از همین الان حاضره این صحنه هاروببینه  جالبه واقعا جالبه*

----------


## AmirHossein-gh

> *
> 
> بامزگی؟
> داریم بحث و تبادلِ نظر میکنیم ، چون نظرم مخالفِ شما هست بامزه ام یا عاقل نیستم ؟ 
> من به شما نه توهین کردم نه بی احترامی ، گفتم که شما اگر میگید از صحتِ خبر مطمئن نیستید پس نمیتونید راجع به اینکه این بچه در زیست وارد هست یا نیست چیزی بفرمایید و این رو به صورت سوالی بیان کردم ، این بامزگیه ؟ متاسفم جداً*


من به شما این حرفو نزدم و ب اون شخص گفتم
یادبگیرین الکی با حرفاتون جو ندین براتون متاسفم و ...
یبار دیگه بخونینش بد نیس

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirHossein-gh


من به شما این حرفو نزدم و ب اون شخص گفتم
یادبگیرین الکی با حرفاتون جو ندین براتون متاسفم و ...
یبار دیگه بخونینش بد نیس


شما نمیخواین عقل رو در نظر بگیرین که مشهوده : )
شما هم یاد بگیرید مودبانه تر نظراتتون رو بیان کنید 
دیگه نقل نگیرین لطفا*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirHossein-gh


من به شما این حرفو نزدم و ب اون شخص گفتم
یادبگیرین الکی با حرفاتون جو ندین براتون متاسفم و ...
یبار دیگه بخونینش بد نیس


اگر سوءتفاهم ایجاد شده و من برداشت بدی داشتم یا تند رفتم هم عذرخواهی میکنم .*

----------


## A.H.D

البته بیشتر خوش به سعادت پدر و مادرش
بچه اصلا خودش حالیش نیست چه موقعیتی داره،ما اگر با تلاش خودمون قبول بشیم بیشتر خوش به سعادتمون میشه...

----------


## Phenotype_2

خدا شفاف بده.

----------


## DR.del

> البته بیشتر خوش به سعادت پدر و مادرش
> بچه اصلا خودش حالیش نیست چه موقعیتی داره،ما اگر با تلاش خودمون قبول بشیم بیشتر خوش به سعادتمون میشه...



باباش عقده روپوش سفید داره به بچش پوشونده فرستادتش تلویزیون؟؟؟؟ مثلا روپوش نمیپوشید جدول تناوبی یادش میرفت؟؟؟ الان پروفسور های هارواردم نمیان تو برنامه تلویزیونی روپوش بپوشن چون اساسا روپوش پوشیدن واسه شرایط خاصیه و در اصل یک محافظه
نمیدونم واقعا این بچه چقدر استعداد داره ولی دیگه از اینیشتن و ماری کوری و ادیسون هم میخواد بیشتر بشه؟؟؟ 
هر بچه ای نابغست و این نبوغ به پدر و مادرش بستگی داره تا چه اندازه مدیریتش کنن و استعدادش رو کشف کنن نه اینکه از 6 سالگی بکنن تو کلش که باید حتما پزشک شی.
التون جان خواننده انگلیسی هم تو 7 سالگی عین حرفه اییا پیانو میزد چون پیانوش خوب بود باباش گفت تو استعدادت بالاست باید پزشک بشی؟؟؟
به حال همچین پدر و مادری فقط بیاد تاسف خورد که بچشون گذاشتن در دید عام و از 6 سالگی براش تعیین تکلیف میکنن

----------


## DR.del

من یبار رفتم اینستا این بچه تو یکی از پستاش مغزم سوت کشید وقتی کپشن رو خوندم
باباش از قولش نوشته بود که: آرش میخواد با ترکیب داروی گیاهی و شیمیایی بیمای لا علاج رو درمان کنه
یکی نیست به این آدم بگه آخه عقل کل مگه دارو ساختن الکیه؟؟؟؟ اول باید با اصول فارماکودینامیک و فارماکوکینتیک آشنا باشی و هزار جور ساختار شیمیایی بلد باشی و طریقه تحقیقش روی حیوانات آزمایشی رو بدونی و کارآزمایی بالینی و .....
مگه دارو ساختن یعنی شیر موز بستنی درست کردن؟؟؟؟؟ یسریا صبح تا شب تو آزمایشگاه و مرکز تحقیقات دارن جون میکنن نمیتونن دارو برای بیماری لاعلاج بسازن بعد پسر تو با 6 سال سن چیجوری میخواد بسازه؟؟؟؟؟
این بچه هرچقدر هم استعداد داشته باشه زیردست همچین پدری هیچی نمیشه اصن شکی درش نیست

----------


## mstt

> *ایشون نابغه هستن و خب اگر ایران ازش حمایت نمیکرد خیلی راحت و ساده از کشورهای دیگه پذیرش میگرفت و میرفت .*


اگه برنامه همین نابغه رو تو تلوزیون میدید میفهمیدین که پدر ومادر این بچه خصوصا مادرش خیلی با هاش هدفمند کار کرده .! واینم بدونید که همه بچه ها بطور عموم نابغه به دنیا میان !! ورفته رفته از سطحی که هستن پایین تر میان و افت میکنن... از قدرت یادگیری بچه ها میتونین اینو ببنید .
در ضمن اگر کمی دقت کنین میفهمین انتخاب رشته پزشکی از سمت خانواده ی این بچه بوده ، نه خودش ! توی برنامه ای که دعوتش کرده بودن مجری عدد اتمی عنصرو میگفت اینم عنصر خواص و چن تاکاربرد های اونو میگفت ...
بچه ها واقعا ذهن انعطاف پذیر و قدرت یادگیری بالایی دارند
باید بمادر و پدر این کودک خسته نباشین گفت واقعا 
اگه اشتباه نکنم مادرش میگفت قبل به دنیا اومدن آرش بخاطر بچه کتاب صوتی اینا خیلی گوش میدادم که هوشش پرورش پیدا کنه....

به هر حال موفق باشن

----------


## mstt

> اولا ک من از صحت این خبر مطمئن نیستم.
> و اینکه:
> ایشون توی چه مبحثی نابغه‌ان؟قاعدتا ریاضیات یا هوشه
> خب از کجا معلوم هوشش رو توی پزشکی بزاره موفق بشه؟یا اگه تو ریاضیاته اصن چ ربطی ب پزشکی داره؟
> این ۶سالشه داره میره پزشکی بدپن اینکه هیچ اطلاعاتی راجب پزشکی داشته باشه
> اگه صرف یه روبیک درست کردن تو چهارسالگیشو میگید نابغه ک منم نابغم.هزاران نابغه داریم ک باید پزشکی بخونن
> کنکورم کشک
> پ‌ن:یدفعه بگین کنکور برای کم‌هوشاس


دانایی ایشون کاملا اکتسابیه ، بواسطه تلاش های والدینش 
واینم بدونید که تا در حوزه ای فعالیت نکرده باشین نمی دونید که در اون استعداد دارید یا نه فقط خدا عالمه حالا نمیدونم چطور استعداد این بچه شده پزشکی نه چیز دیگه ای ؟ 
فرضا کسایی که در مناطق محروم دنیا بدنیا اومدن رو در نظر بگیر  ین هیچ کس نمیتونه راجع به استعداد داشتن این افراد در حوزه فناوری اطلاعات نظر بده ممکنه همون بچه افریقایی که سو تغذیه داره استعدادی بزرگ در زمینه ی فرضا برنامه نویسی داشته باشه ...
ولی هرگز نه استعداد اون کشف میشه و نه احتمالا یه کامپیوترو از نزدیک میبینه...و این استعداد خدادادی اون سربسته میمونه..
امیدوارم لب مطلب رو گرفته باشین

----------


## mstt

> *کودک شش ساله‌ای** که مدرسه نرفته دانشجوی پزشکی شد!!!*
> *بعد از رونمایی از پرونده فروش صندلی های رشته های علوم پزشکی و دانشجویان قلابی در دانشگاه های مختلف و افرادی که برای تفریح و سرگرمی در کلاس های درس حاضر میشوند حالا از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان خبر میرسد که از طرف ریاست این دانشگاه به یک کودک شش ساله که هنوز مدرسه نرفته پذیرش افتخاری در رشته پزشکی داده شده و این کودک از مهرماه در کلاس های درس دانشجویان حاضر خواهد شد!! گویا دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی از این بعد علاوه بر درمان و آموزش میبایست قسمت تفریحات هم به حوزه فعالیت خود اضافه کنند، اگر برای نگهداری از کودک خود وقت کافی ندارید او را به دانشکده های پزشکی بسپارید. کاش ریاست دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان قبل از پذیرش افتخاری این کودک شش ساله ابتدا او را توجیه میکرد که با شلوارک در دانشکده حاضر نشود!*


اگه درست باشه فقط یک معنی دارد.....
معیار سنجش ورود به دانشگاه غلط و اشتباه است ...

----------


## Phenotype_2

> اشتباه نکنم مادرش میگفت قبل به دنیا اومدن آرش بخاطر بچه کتاب صوتی اینا خیلی گوش میدادم که هوشش پرورش پیدا کنه....


کتاب! صوتیو نطفه بسته نشدهو پرورش هوش!!! چرند باوری ساده لوحی تو بعضیا انتها نداره.

----------


## mstt

> الان کل مشکلاتون با دانشگاه رفتن یک نفره
> بهتر نیست بجای گیر دادن یه یک نفر به 30 درصدی که با سهمیه بی خود وارد میشن عکس العمل نشون داد چون اگه پزشکی تهران فرضا 150 نفر ورودی داشته باشه 50 نفرش سهمیه دارند
> بهتر نیست بجای گیر دادن به یک نفر به سهمیه های مخفی بپردازید?
> 
> و بهتر نیست بجای رفتن تو حاشیه و کاری که حداقل با این نظام قابل تغییر نیست تلاش کرد تا با وجود تمام سهمیه ها وصندلی های فروشی که دربارش کاری ازمون برنمیاد بجایی برسیم که میخوایم
> تا کی قراره این کنکورو لفت داد???


دری که درحال باز شدن رو راحتتر میشه بست نسبت به دری که چارطاق بازه 
زورمون نمیرسه درست کنیم داریم پیشگیری میکنیم مد نشه

----------


## mstt

> کتاب! صوتیو نطفه بسته نشدهو پرورش هوش!!! چرند باوری ساده لوحی تو بعضیا انتها نداره.


یه ذره مطالعه کنین بعدددد ،درضمن مادرش تو برنامه تلوزیونی میگفت

----------


## mstt

> کتاب! صوتیو نطفه بسته نشدهو پرورش هوش!!! چرند باوری ساده لوحی تو بعضیا انتها نداره.


ولی فک کنم درست نخوندین مطلبو ها...

----------


## Phenotype_2

> یه ذره مطالعه کنین بعدددد ،درضمن مادرش تو برنامه تلوزیونی میگفت


وای چ دلیل منطقی و علمی ای! مامانش تو شوی تلویزیونی گفته! وای وای وای وای.

----------


## mstt

[QUOTE=Phenotype_2;1561555]وای چ دلیل منطقی و علمی ای! مامانش تو شوی تلویزیونی گفته! وای وای وای وای.[/QUOTE

نه انگار باید توصیح بدم چی نوشتم !برو در مورد عوامل موثر بر رشد مغز جنین و تاثیرعوامل  محیطی بر  میزان هوش جنین رو یه سرچ کن بعد 

شما میگی یعنی هوش یه فرد فقط به بعد تولد بستگی داره؟ :Yahoo (31):

----------

